# Nick Marshall ...



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2010)

All I'll say is good luck UGA . Ya'll are going to need it .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok.

Speaking of Nick, he had a heck of a showing Friday Night against Fitzgerald from what I hear. 250yds and 3 TDs in the first half...


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah and the brawl he led after getting his butt whipped was a heck of showing too ! I think he landed on three coaches and a player ! Kind of like when he got whipped in his last basketball game and the same thing happened .

Been telling ya'll for a year he's a straight up punk .

He's lucky he's not in jail after the stuff he pulled Friday night !


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Yeah and the brawl he led after getting his butt whipped was a heck of showing too ! I think he landed on three coaches and a player ! Kind of like when he got whipped in his last basketball game and the same thing happened .
> 
> Been telling ya'll for a year he's a straight up punk .
> 
> He's lucky he's not in jail after the stuff he pulled Friday night !



I think we all see this for what it is.  FSU wanted him, they aren't gonna get him.  So we get this.  I bet he wouldn't be a "straight up punk" if he decommitted and decided to come to Tally.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think we all see this for what it is.  FSU wanted him, they aren't gonna get him.  So we get this.  I bet he wouldn't be a "straight up punk" if he decommitted and decided to come to Tally.



Yeah , keep believing that . Please go back and search every Nick Marshall thread on here . I dare ya .

And when ends up like Da'rick I'm sure you'll be first in line to give him the same treatment .


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Yeah , keep believing that . Please go back and search every Nick Marshall thread on here . I dare ya .
> 
> And when ends up like Da'rick I'm sure you'll be first in line to give him the same treatment .



You dare me?  LOL.  Are we in third grade?  Are you gonna tell me to meet you next to the flag pole at recess next?  LOL.

Dude post all theyou want.  It is what is. You're mad because FSU doesn't look like they're gonna get him.  I heard the same thing from the FSU people about Greg Reed when they thought he was coming to UGA.  then when he pulled the switcharoo, all was forgotten.

But if Marshall is truly a problem child, it would suit me if he becomes a semi.  So you "keep believing" whatever you want.  Makes no difference to me.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2010)

Like I said ,  instead of just throwing out the random junk you always do to try and prove a point  just look back at my previous post about Marshall . But I'm sure you did which is why you felt you had to back pedal into your trusty attempt at humor . I know it hurts you to know that's true .

I said all along he's a great athlete but he's a punk that can't handle the pressure when things get tough .


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Like I said ,  instead of just throwing out the random junk you always do to try and prove a point  just look back at my previous post about Marshall . But I'm sure you did which is why you felt you had to back pedal into your trusty attempt at humor . I know it hurts you to know that's true .
> 
> I said all along he's a great athlete but he's a punk that can't handle the pressure when things get tough .



Trusty attempt at humor?  Back peddle?  Hurts me?  Are we even in the same conversation?

I thought what you said was funny so i made a joke about it.  You keep posting the smilies so...

Nobody here is backpeddling unless you are.  What "random junk" are you talking about?  I bet I've read a total of ten of your posts on the three years that I've been on this board. You and I have zero history.

Hurt me?  Um, no.  You are so off base there that I won't even argue that point.


----------



## specrider (Aug 15, 2010)

maker4life said:


> All I'll say is good luck UGA . Ya'll are going to need it .



An FSU fan talking trash about thugs? Really? Now that's just funny. The name Greg Reid ring a bell?


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2010)

specrider said:


> An FSU fan talking trash about thugs? Really? Now that's just funny. The name Greg Reid ring a bell?



Who called anybody a thug ? Just make it up as you go huh .


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2010)

All I can say is Marshall is going to UGA and not FSU


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 15, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Who called anybody a thug ? Just make it up as you go huh .



maybe you're just losing your mind.


----------



## specrider (Aug 15, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Yeah and the brawl he led after getting his butt whipped was a heck of showing too ! I think he landed on three coaches and a player ! Kind of like when he got whipped in his last basketball game and the same thing happened .
> 
> Been telling ya'll for a year he's a straight up punk .
> 
> He's lucky he's not in jail after the stuff he pulled Friday night !



Yeah sounds pretty much like you were calling him a thug to me. I know Tally has different definitions of thugs than others, maybe he hasn't reached full thug status in the eyes of the Seminoles, they have a reputation to protect you know. Maybe if he would have shot off a fully auto AK in the crowd or been involved in a couple drive-bys or been caught with an acre of dope could he have ascended to full "thug" status by FSU standards. 

In all seriousness, it is my understanding that the coaches played a big role in getting the altercation started. Not that it was the right thing to do but if that was the case, the kids were just following their leaders who should not have let it get to that point.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> maybe you're just losing your mind.



Maybe you can't read .


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2010)

specrider said:


> In all seriousness, it is my understanding that the coaches played a big role in getting the altercation started. Not that it was the right thing to do but if that was the case, the kids were just following their leaders who should not have let it get to that point.



From what I hear there's a lot of truth to that. Seems Marshall is just following in Ledford's footsteps . But he does have a history of this kind of stuff on the basketball court and in football .


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 15, 2010)

I just read on another site that Marshall may be done for the season. Seems like he swung his helmet and hit a coach !!!  GHSA is reviewing film before handing out punishment !!

Another quality recruit for the mutts.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I just read on another site that Marshall may be done for the season. Seems like he swung his helmet and hit a coach !!!  GHSA is reviewing film before handing out punishment !!
> 
> Another quality recruit for the mutts.



Thanks liljoey


----------



## specrider (Aug 15, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Seems like he swung his helmet and hit a coach !!!



Sweet!, maybe that skill will come in handy when we play Florida


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

specrider said:


> Sweet!, maybe that skill will come in handy when we play Florida


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 16, 2010)

specrider said:


> Sweet!, maybe that skill will come in handy when we play Florida



can he eye gouge too??


----------



## coggins (Aug 16, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I just read on another site that Marshall may be done for the season. Seems like he swung his helmet and hit a coach !!!  GHSA is reviewing film before handing out punishment !!
> 
> Another quality recruit for the mutts.



Seems like I remember being at a game where the unreproachable jackets were just as guilty of our dawgs of that type of behavior.  Maybe it's just me.....again...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 16, 2010)

coggins said:


> Seems like I remember being at a game where the unreproachable jackets were just as guilty of our dawgs of that type of behavior.  Maybe it's just me.....again...



It's just YOU, again !!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 16, 2010)

maker - we're you at the scrimmage or just picking up stuff second hand like the rest of us? Sounds like there was a pretty big fight between multiple members of the two teams after the scrimmage was over. I don't know how bad it was, who started it, etc... Sounds like it depends on who you ask.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 16, 2010)

just curious, but what did Marshall do,and when?


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Aug 16, 2010)

He and teammates were involved in a brawl Friday night after scrimmage game in Fitzgerald. I wasn't there but apparently Marshall hit a coach with his helmet and also hit a player with his fist. Like I said I wasn't there but if the rumors are true Marshall and all others involved should face suspension. GHSA is supposed to review tape and hand out punishment.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

If it was a team brawl, nothing will happen.  They aren't gonna suspend an entire team.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> If it was a team brawl, nothing will happen.  They aren't gonna suspend an entire team.



You're right, However, If they have film of Marshall using his helmet as a weapon on a coach, you can bet he is done for the season !!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 16, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> You're right, However, If they have film of Marshall using his helmet as a weapon on a coach, you can bet he is done for the season !!



shouldn't you get back to your comic books?


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 16, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> You're right, However, If they have film of Marshall using his helmet as a weapon on a coach, you can bet he is done for the season !!



You can't make that determination based on a bunch of internet hearsay. If he just walked up to an unsuspecting coach and clunked him on the head with his helmet, then yes. If he was swinging it at someone coming at him or one of a gazillion other potential scenarios then maybe not.  All anyone knows at this point is that there was a fight at the end of the game involving several members of both teams.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 16, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> maker - we're you at the scrimmage or just picking up stuff second hand like the rest of us? Sounds like there was a pretty big fight between multiple members of the two teams after the scrimmage was over. I don't know how bad it was, who started it, etc... Sounds like it depends on who you ask.



I was in Tifton but had a couple of coach friends there . They also happen to be bulldog fans .


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2010)

This was posted by someone a little closer to the situation.  I just thought I would pass it along.


I’m guessing many (some/most?) of you have heard about the shoving match that went on after the Wilcox-Fitzgerald scrimmage last Friday. The AJC did a piece on it, but it was pretty broad.

I’ll recap what happened quickly, then talk about possible outcomes, specifically concerning Marshall.

Fitzgerald, a powerhouse AA school, played Wilcox, an up-and-coming powerhouse in A in a scrimmage. The two communities of Rochelle and Fitzgerald are only a few miles apart and there is a large sense of rivalry between the two schools, even though they don’t play each other every year.

They played what was a pretty close game up until the end. With just a few seconds left in the third quarter (JV was to play the 4th alone), Fitzgerald was up by a couple of scores and decided to throw a long bomb. They scored, essentially running up the score in a scrimmage. It was really no big deal at that point, but it is frustrating to the opposing team when that is done, especially in a scrimmage. A point to note here is that Wilcox has to play its players on both sides of the ball the entire game, and Fitz only has one or two guys who go both ways. Wilcox already had some JV guys in at this point. But I digress.

After the game while shaking hands, Wilcox coach said something to the effect of “Thanks for running up the score”, to which HC Pruitt from Fitzgerald replied with some language I’m not going to repeat. Of course tempers flared, guys went to swinging, and things got ugly. There’s actually a funny part here; one of the bozo officials threw a flag during the mess. I guess he thought that would stop the melee.       

That’s a quick recap of what went down. You can hear varying stories, and what I gave you is not very detailed (for a reason), but that’s essentially what caused the brawl.

Now, it is my understanding that the GHSA has reviewed the tape and is taking no further action since it was not a GHSA sanctioned event. However, the individual schools involved have some tough decisions to make. There are many things that have to be considered, such as did any players hit coaches and does that constitute as a student hitting a teacher, are any actions taken towards coaches that were using foul language, and what type of punishment is going to be levied for fighting on school property?

I can say this, officials within both school systems are not happy. They also face tough decisions, because both of these teams are poised to contend for State Championships in their classifications. Furthermore, they both have kids who are going to play ball at the next level in 2011.

So, as far as UGA is concerned, what is going to happen with Nick Marshall? Who knows at this point? It’s my understanding that it is solely in the schools hands right now. Maybe nothing. Maybe a multi-game suspension. It’s not clear. It could be worse, but I hope not. I hope that the situation resolves itself and it can be handled internally in both systems. I also hope that for the coaches involved that nothing major happens, because both coaches are really good guys.

More on Marshall: He really is a good kid. Folks from Wilcox County will tell you that he’s not a trouble maker. However, as we can all relate to, some of his influences have short tempers, and in a situation like this emotions can escalate. I can relate back many years ago when I played HS ball. I was not a great football player by any means, but I know that when things got heated on the field, you get that “teammate first” mentality. It’s hard to show maturity at 17 years old, especially when you have a rivalry and you feed off the emotions of other players and the coaches. I really don’t fault any of the players too much here; it never should have reached that point. The coaches have to show more responsibility.

Which leads to another point: I have a suspicion that if any disciplinary actions are taken, the coaches will be involved to some extent. This whole exchange was started by them, and the players got involved in the aftermath.

It may all blow over, who knows. I simply wanted to put some things out there that maybe helped clear up the subject as well as defend Nick Marshall a little bit. There will be negative things said about him and his involvement in the coming days, but I really feel that it is unjustified at this point. He is a good kid, and will make a great Dawg.

If and when more things come from this, I’ll attempt to clear up the jumble above.

ucheedawg


----------



## SFStephens (Aug 18, 2010)

So you're saying the sky isn't falling?  Wheww....that was close.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 20, 2010)

http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-high-s...s-down-penalties-for-wilcox-fitzgerald-brawl/


Prep Zone: High School Sports
GHSA issues penalties for Wilcox-Fitzgerald ‘brawl’ after football scrimmage

6:02 pm August 20, 2010, by Michael Carvell

The GHSA has handed out penalties to Fitzgerald and defending Class A state champion Wilcox County after a confrontation involving players, coaches and fans after last week’s football scrimmage.

    * Each school was fined $250 for violating the rule about a “multi-player fight after a game”
    * Each school was put under “Severe Warning Status” through the end of the 2010 football season, meaning any future sportsmanship violation will result in more severe penalties.
    * Each school is banned from any scrimmages before the 2011 football season.

There were no player or coach suspensions, although each school may take internal disciplinary measures.

“Even when things happen out of the blue, someone has to be responsible,” said Ralph Swearngin, the GHSA’s executive director.

“We want to send a message to students, coaches, school administrators, and the general public that school-based athletics ought to be an example of people behaving properly. That wasn’t the case here.”

The post-game incident has been described as a “brawl involving more than 100 people.”

It appeared to be instigated after a nasty exchange of words between Wilcox County coach Mark Ledford and Fitzgerald coach Robby Pruitt as the teams lined up to shake hands. Ledford was upset at Fitzgerald for running up the score and fans cheering after quarterback Nick Marshall was briefly injured on a play, according to Wilcox officials.

“I am sure there were instances where people threw punches,” Swearngin said. “I think it’s interesting that in all the reports we got, they all indicated that things like punches and people getting hit by helmets did happen.

“But no one has a clue who did what to whom … In order to have a [suspensions], we would need jersey numbers and some kind of verifiable evidence that these were the people that actually did that.”

The only video available of the confrontation was from a fan’s cell phone and proved to be non-productive. “To our knowledge, there is no video evidence that captures it from beginning to end,” Swearngin said.

Both schools have the right to appeal the GHSA’s ruling, which was based on written reports from both principals and three City of Fitzgerald police offers. Swearngin said that the GHSA penalties might’ve been more severe had the incident happened after a game rather than a scrimmage.

Wilcox County and Fitzgerald, two of the state’s most successful football programs, are located 22 miles apart and do not play in the regular season. Both schools agreed it was best not to play each other in any other sports for the remainder of this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I guess its good the video wasnt all that good! Funny how everyone said Marshall started the fight and it was the coaches Go figure!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 20, 2010)

haters


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Maker ftw.  Nicely called.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2012)

This is funny.  So happy he was right.  When you root for a team with a history of off field stuff like florida State, I guess it's a big relief when it happens to somebody else and not you.

Dadgummit they're all just good Christian boys down there.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent call maker!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Maker, what's the lottery numbers for tonight?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


>





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Maker ftw.  Nicely called.


Dont incurage him.



South GA Dawg said:


> This is funny.  So happy he was right.  When you root for a team with a history of off field stuff like florida State, I guess it's a big relief when it happens to somebody else and not you.
> 
> Dadgummit they're all just good Christian boys down there.


Haters gonna hate!



AccUbonD said:


> Excellent call maker!


Gladd yall got Dooley.



Jody Hawk said:


> Hey Maker, what's the lottery numbers for tonight?


123456 7


----------



## ACguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> Hey Maker, what's the lottery numbers for tonight?



Odds were heavily in his favor on this one with who disagreed with him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Odds were heavily in his favor on this one with who disagreed with him.



John Brantley rocks doesn't he AC?


----------



## ACguy (Feb 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> John Brantley rocks doesn't he AC?



Nope. 

How about that UGA basketball team that you said was as talented as UF .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Nope.
> 
> How about that UGA basketball team that you said was as talented as UF .



How about how great Florida's football team is after Tebow and company left?  And you honestly believed that wouldn't matter all that much and they would still be good.  Hilarious.

We hanging our hat on basketball now?


----------



## ACguy (Feb 5, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> How about how great Florida's football team is after Tebow and company left?  And you honestly believed that wouldn't matter all that much and they would still be good.  Hilarious.
> 
> We hanging our hat on basketball now?



What happen to the basketball team? You said they had as much talent as UF and Fox was so good someone was going to hire him away from UGA . Now your the worst team in the SEC . You were probly wrong about both. 

I still think UF will be ok with out Tebow and company. We were great before them no reason we can't be great after they are gone.


----------



## gin house (Feb 5, 2012)

ACguy said:


> What happen to the basketball team? You said they had as much talent as UF and Fox was so good someone was going to hire him away from UGA . Now your the worst team in the SEC . You were probly wrong about both.
> 
> I still think UF will be ok with out Tebow and company. We were great before them no reason we can't be great after they are gone.



  I dont have a dog in this fight and dont really know the records and stats in the sec this year in basketball as i find it extremely boring and hard to watch but ive kept up with the South Carolina records and scores and i will be the first to say we are the worst in the SEC....Or the nation for that.  We suck  I find it hard to believe were not the worst in the SEC


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2012)

Have we really resorted to arguing about college basketball?  I couldn't tell you a single player on UGA's team, or any other college.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Have we really resorted to arguing about college basketball?  I couldn't tell you a single player on UGA's team, or any other college.



AC needs something to feel superior about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2012)

ACguy said:


> What happen to the basketball team? You said they had as much talent as UF and Fox was so good someone was going to hire him away from UGA . Now your the worst team in the SEC . You were probly wrong about both.
> 
> I still think UF will be ok with out Tebow and company. We were great before them no reason we can't be great after they are gone.



Who cares?  I've got enough sense to know how to spell *probably*.

LOL.  Noooooooo.  You don't say.   They looked a long way from ok last year.  LOL.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> I dont have a dog in this fight and dont really know the records and stats in the sec this year in basketball as i find it extremely boring and hard to watch but ive kept up with the South Carolina records and scores and i will be the first to say we are the worst in the SEC....Or the nation for that.  We suck  I find it hard to believe were not the worst in the SEC



UGA and USCe are tied for last in the SEC right now but that could change tonight . 



South GA Dawg said:


> Who cares?  I've got enough sense to know how to spell *probably*.
> 
> LOL.  Noooooooo.  You don't say.   They looked a long way from ok last year.  LOL.



So you don't agree with me that UF will be ok with out Tebow and Meyer ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 8, 2012)

ACguy said:


> What happen to the basketball team? You said they had as much talent as UF and Fox was so good someone was going to hire him away from UGA . Now your the worst team in the SEC . You were probly wrong about both.
> 
> I still think UF will be ok with out Tebow and company. We were great before them no reason we can't be great after they are gone.



Fox is incapable of second half adjustments.  Even our sorry Tech team made him look like an idiot in the second half this year.   Still, I do remember him being the greatest thing since slice bread for uga basketball a couple years ago.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Fox is incapable of second half adjustments.  Even our sorry Tech team made him look like an idiot in the second half this year.   Still, I do remember him being the greatest thing since slice bread for uga basketball a couple years ago.



Yeah we looked to be improving under him early on and might still yet.

I'm pretty sure nobody said he was great or greater than anything.  But as usual, you exagerate and say silly things about us for no apparent reason.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2012)

ACguy said:


> UGA and USCe are tied for last in the SEC right now but that could change tonight .
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't agree with me that UF will be ok with out Tebow and Meyer ?



Oh no AC.  I think Boom is a genius.  Yall are going to be great and I think yall should keep him.


----------

